# AF after an IUI cycle



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Just curious to know what your af's were like after an IUI cycle. Had my 1st IUI this month, unfortunately af turned up on time but I felt like I was a teenager again, the cramps were nasty, I was sick, and had the runs. Feel a bit better now but feel so tired and have a headache. The only meds I had was the hcg trigger shot, nothing else. Could this have made this a particularly nasty af? I normally don't suffer too badly when af turns up but this has wiped me out.


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Just been on the phone to my nurse this morning and she said yes, af would be nasty even though i'd only had the hgc trigger this cycle. At least I'm now more prepared for this next cycle and know what to expect.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hippy   sorry to hear about your negative cycle    Glad that you got some answers from the clinic and hope that you have a plan of action


----------

